# Hello from Afghanistan....;-)



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Thank you for serving this great nation.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome and Thank You for your service!!!!! Stay safe


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT. Keep your head down and stay safe.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome ! Thanks for your service ! Be careful over there !!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk and THANK YOU for your service. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

American Pride Kickin some booty OverSeas .... Luv it !!!!


*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ArmyHooah.





















Stay safe.


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to AT We need more brave man in are nation keep up the good work and God Bless.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

From one Buckeye to another....
Welcome to AT! Thank you for your service.

Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome.hurry home soon and thank you!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*
Thanks for your service


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome ArmyHooah to AT :archery: and thank you so much for serving our country. God's blessings and prayers to you :usa:


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome to AT. Just keep your head down and stay safe over there. It would be a pitty another young man to perish only because some nice, already rich "gentlemen" are eager to sacrifice every human being on this planet except themselves and their families, only to profit more.


----------

